# Looking for a place to live (Glenwood / Carbondale)



## justinsev (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey,
I'm a 25 year old male, lookin for a room in either of these towns. I work in Rifle and Aspen, and am a reliable roommate. Please email me a [email protected] if you know anything, thanks.


----------

